# Digitalkamera mit akzeptabler Webcam-Funtion ?



## asmfreak (12. Juli 2008)

Ich suche seit einigen Tagen eine Digitalkamera mit CCD-Sensor, mindestens 3 Megapixeln Auflösung und mindestens 3-fach optischem Zoom, die auch eine akzeptable Webcam-Funktion (640x480 Pixel, 30fps) bietet, für unter 200 Euro. Gibt es so etwas überhaupt ? Ganz unabhängig vom Preis scheint die Webcam-Funktion vieler Digitalkameras nicht viel zu taugen: Entweder haben sie in diesem Modus nur 320x240 Pixel, oder nur 15fps. Kennt jemand eine Digitalkamera, die sich wirklich VERNÜNFTIG als Webcam nutzen lässt ?

P.S.: Ich meine ganz normal per USB, eine Grafikkarte mit Videoeingang habe ich nicht.


----------



## Michael Aringer (12. Mai 2009)

Hi, soviel ich weiß gibt es zumindest für Canon-Digitalkameras Freeware (nicht von Canon selbst), mit der man seine PowerShot-Kamera als WebCam nutzen kann.

Die Frage ist nur: "WOZU?". Es kommt nicht viel teurer, sich sowohl eine Kamera als auch eine Webcam zu kaufen. Kameras haben schließlich einen ganz anderen Zweck und eignen sich wegen Größe und Stromversorgung auch nicht unbedingt als Webcam. 

Kauf dir um 200 EUR lieber eine 10 Megapixel-Kompaktkamera und eine günstige Webcam.

Servus, Michael


----------

